
The People Behind OpenAI - allenleein
https://www.redhat.com/en/open-source-stories/ai-revolutionaries/people-behind-openai
======
naturalgradient
This seems rather dated, considering that Ian Goodfellow is not at OpenAI any
more.

The articles also goes on about universe, which has long been abandoned
because the VNC/realtime stuff does not really work well (according to them).
According to r/machinelearning, a bunch of engineers on that project got laid
off (cannot confirm).

~~~
brudgers
Goodfellow's change is noted at the bottom of the article.

------
albertTJames
Far too long an article for people who did not accept my application. Not
reading. Ever.

~~~
tedunangst
Who didn't accept your application? Redhat? Unless you were applying for a
position in marketing, I doubt the authors saw your application.

